# Where Can I Buy Laminate Sheets?



## starbug (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm planning on building a custom cabinet using some OSB panels, and I would like to use a laminate to finish it (I hope this is the right topic for this.) I have been looking for suppliers, but so far I can only find wholesalers. Where can I go to get just a few square yards of laminate? I'm looking for solid colors, not wood finishes - something ideally I could apply with an iron.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

OSB is not a good substrate for a laminate.

Big box stores carry laminate. :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mdntrdr is correct. OSB is really too rough to apply plastic laminate. You could use particle board or MDF if it isn't in a wet location. As far as purchasing sheets of laminate you might try a smaller lumber company that sells premade laminate counter tops. Here in Texas I normally use McCoy's building center which is a small chain with I think about 25 stores. They will special order either Wilsonart or Formica brand laminate for me. It's funny. Since I have a cabinet shop I can buy directly from Wilsonart but I can buy it through McCoy's cheaper than directly from Wilsonart.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can try the box stores, or lumber yards. You can also check in your area for any of the major laminate sellers...Formica, Nevamar, Pionite, Wilsonart, etc. They also sell other products for cabinet shops, like sheet goods, hardwood plywood, etc. Some only sell to the trade, but many have a "cash counter" type sales that will accept over the counter sales to the public. You could also check with local cabinet shops.









 







.


----------



## weldmast (May 7, 2013)

*Laminate Sheets*

You could try these people www.buylaminatesonline.com
They seem to have a pretty good range


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> OSB is not a good substrate for a laminate.
> 
> Big box stores carry laminate. :yes:


Yep, exactly what i was going to say.:thumbsup:


----------



## plainolebill (Mar 31, 2013)

rrbrown said:


> Yep, exactly what i was going to say.:thumbsup:


They usually have sample collections too so you can order what you want.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would have thought post 5 was spam. Reviving a thread over a month old with a web link on his first post.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

But this is really good question. I tried to find laminate sheet on HD and lowes and didn't find anything. Looking at HD website I would say the laminate sheet is there but not in Bay Area, CA. I am still looking


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

kkalin78 said:


> But this is really good question. I tried to find laminate sheet on HD and lowes and didn't find anything. Looking at HD website I would say the laminate sheet is there but not in Bay Area, CA. I am still looking


The problem with HD selling laminate is there are too many different colors and laminate comes in sizes from 2x6 to 5x12. It's just too much inventory to stock. I would ask them if they can order laminate for you. I've never tried HD for laminate but my little local lumber company orders laminate for me in most any size I need. In fact since I have a cabinet shop I can order laminate directly from Wilsonart and pick it up at their warehouse except I can buy it cheaper through my local lumber company and save me a 30 mile trip. Even the Ace Hardware in my town has sample chips hanging on the wall in their store. It's so people can pick a color laminate to order.


----------



## weldmast (May 7, 2013)

*Post 5*

Thanks Steve, nice welcome for a newbie


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

My home depot and lowes both sell a limited selection of laminate sheets, lowes even has a decent selection of tools for it. But like mentioned they can order whatever you want.


----------



## f6maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

I ordered some Formica laminate on-line from Lowes about a month ago. They have about 50 different finishes on-line and it was at my local store for pick-up the next day. Couldn't have been easier. :thumbsup:


----------

